# Fulfillment



## Chickenchick (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m new.  Could someone please explain  exactly what fulfillment is. Thx


----------



## moninity (Dec 12, 2021)

Online orders that a guest buys online and the team members will either pick in the store and ship it to your house (ship) or the guest will come to the store and pick up (opu).


----------



## Chickenchick (Dec 13, 2021)

Is filling (fulfilling) an order timed?  I wouldn't mind doing it but don't know how fast I can go anymore.  I see kids running to get ordesr out the door for car pick-up.
Thanks again.


----------



## Chickenchick (Dec 13, 2021)

Is filling (fulfilling) an order timed? I wouldn't mind doing it but don't know how fast I can go anymore. I see kids running to get ordesr out the door for car pick-up.
Thanks again.


----------



## MrT (Dec 13, 2021)

Chickenchick said:


> Is filling (fulfilling) an order timed? I wouldn't mind doing it but don't know how fast I can go anymore. I see kids running to get ordesr out the door for car pick-up.
> Thanks again.


Yes


----------



## moninity (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes opu has 90 mins and that days ship is due by 430. Right now team members are running because we’re dealing with having to find thousands of items per day.


----------



## spottymcspot (Dec 13, 2021)

It's all timed. Picking orders under 90 minutes and then running them out to car under 2 I believe.  Seperate teams do each at my store.


----------



## MrT (Dec 14, 2021)

You should also realistically being doing a batch in under 30 minutes.  90 minute goal doesnt mean you have 90 minutes to do it


----------



## DBZ (Dec 16, 2021)

The kids running drive ups are usually going faster than the people doing OPUs, unless OPUs are slammed and they have to pick up their pace. DU is more like sprinting and OPU is more like paced long distance running.  Also people doing OPUs have to climb ladders and come down the ladder with an object.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 16, 2021)

DBZ said:


> The kids running drive ups are usually going faster than the people doing OPUs, unless OPUs are slammed and they have to pick up their pace. DU is more like sprinting and OPU is more like paced long distance running.  Also people doing OPUs have to climb ladders and come down the ladder with an object.


DU isn't being stopped by guests for help, maneuvering around as many guests, or having to go through freight/repack/flexed planograms to find items once their clock starts. OPU time also includes packing and putting to hold. I typically pick/pack/put around 400 items in an 8 hour shift (7 hours, subtracting lunch/breaks) with green INF, but some of those hours are before store open. That's an ok time, but working on getting it better.


----------



## seasonaldude (Dec 16, 2021)

We have an OPU TM who wears house slippers to work. Yeah, she's not going fast at all. No, I'm not backing that shit up if they fall behind.


----------



## Inboundbeast (Dec 17, 2021)

Fulfillment is a process in which a “digital” or online entity assembles and ships goods to customers. In this day and age, fulfillment is the most essential part of Target’s $$$$$$


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Dec 23, 2021)

MrT said:


> You should also realistically being doing a batch in under 30 minutes.  90 minute goal doesnt mean you have 90 minutes to do it


This has been such an issue with some of our seasonal hires this year. Granted, when you're new, it takes awhile before you can get every batch done in 30 minutes (especially when items are flexed and truck isn't pushed and your ETLs are harping about INFs). But it should not take an hour.

Most of it comes down to training. Our leadership's philosophy is always "Oh, you have 4 new TMs starting today? Good, show them how to do one cart and then you have 4 extra people to do OPUs." One cart = fully trained. This is the philosophy year-round, whether or not it is Q4. Drives me insane.


----------



## MrT (Dec 23, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> This has been such an issue with some of our seasonal hires this year. Granted, when you're new, it takes awhile before you can get every batch done in 30 minutes (especially when items are flexed and truck isn't pushed and your ETLs are harping about INFs). But it should not take an hour.
> 
> Most of it comes down to training. Our leadership's philosophy is always "Oh, you have 4 new TMs starting today? Good, show them how to do one cart and then you have 4 extra people to do OPUs." One cart = fully trained. This is the philosophy year-round, whether or not it is Q4. Drives me insane.


Weve had some issues with this at my store too.  Sending people alone far too early and womder why they are slow and constantly make mistakes


----------

